# Hilfe - Ich brauche unbedingt 'ne bootfähige cd !!!

## elmo

ich habe jetzt schon so viel über gentoo linux auf den forum und allgemein im internet gelesen, dass ich ganz heiss drauf bin es selber zu probieren (ich benützte zur zeit suse 8.0, möchte aber unbedingt auf gentoo umsteigen   :Very Happy:  )

ich habe allerdings das problem dass ich zur zeit keine bootfähige cd erstellen kann   :Sad: 

könnte mir jmd. helfen und  mir eine bootfähige gentoo cd erstellen ??? ich würde natürlich für die enstehenden umkosten aufkommen und wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand sich die mühe machen würde und mir so ein teil brennen würde!!!

wäre prima - vielen dank - hofentlich jmd. der auch bald gentoo auf siener kiste hat

----------

## Deever

Also ich hab gentoo ohne jegliche cd's oder diskette installiert...einfach nen stage[1|2|3] paket runterladen, entpacken, ne bash chrooten und installen...aber pass auf:

Gentoo rocks!  :Smile: 

dev

----------

## troubadix

Oder nimm das hier:

http://cdimages.telemetrybox.org/gentoo/

mittlerweile gibt es die 0.7 und die ist angebl. schon Gento 1.4 .

Gibts als vorkompiliert und als source CD. 

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## format c:

Hier ist auch noch mal eine Anleitung dazu, wie es ohne boot-CD funktionieren kann:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8690

Anstatt die dort erwähnte CD kannst du ja jegliche Partition mounten und somit unter SuSE schon alles entsprechend vorbereiten.

----------

